# power pro question



## crazy fish (Oct 4, 2007)

could anyone give me a good estimate of how much it would cost to get a 706 spooled w/ 50lb power pro?

thanks 

-alan


----------



## crazy fish (Oct 4, 2007)

i forgot to add im also curious about how much it would cost to spool a vs275 w/ power pro


----------

